# Financial requirements



## rangla (Dec 30, 2015)

hello Dear members,
I have few questions regarding financial requirements for students visa
i got admission in phd and now i have applied for scholarships.my university fee is 43000 AUD/year . if i get scholarships it will cover 
tuition fee up to 30000/year AUD
It includes travel allowance (AUD 3,000)
Health and travel insurance
establishment allowance ($AUD 4,000)
monthly stipend ($AUD 3,000
with the given circumstances, How much bank statement will be required if my wife and 3 years child also apply for the visa 
your opnion and help will be highly appricated


----------

